

Rapportive (YC S10) adds Facebook: like, comment, and add friends from Gmail - rahulvohra
http://mashable.com/2011/02/02/rapportive-facebook-integration/

======
eoghan
Every time I'm asked to connect a service to Rapportive I'm extremely
impressed by how slick, complete, wholesome and reliable the experience is. I
know it's not rocket science, but it is hard to make this simple interaction
work with zero drama as a plug-in for many different types of users with
different browsers. Well done guys!

------
adhipg
Rapportive is one great tool that's iterating pretty quickly! Looks like
someone is putting the VC/angel money to great use. It's the one reason that I
don't use Sparrow instead of GMail.

However, the main question again: how will they earn money?

~~~
martinkl
It's a simple formula: build a product that people love, have a basic free
version, charge users money for advanced features. The product you see now
will most likely stay free forever, but we are planning additional premium
features based on what our users are asking for.

You can see our analysis of freemium business models on the Rapportive blog:
<http://blog.rapportive.com/is-freemium-right-for-you>

Edit: looks like rahulvohra and I had a little race condition here ;-)

~~~
rahulvohra
The perils of working on different sides of the Atlantic…

------
jasonmcalacanis
I am so proud to be an angel investor in Rapportive... and that they presented
at Open Angel Forum.

These guys are relentless and I predict they will a huge, huge success in the
coming years.

Rapportive is a HUGE part of my daily activity online.

~~~
dshah
I use Rapportive all day, every day. It's now an automatic reflex to look in
the Rapportive margin when I'm working on email.

The new Facebook integration will be awesome -- may actually get me to use
Facebook more.

------
albertzeyer
I just tried it. It sounded like a very neat idea.

But it didn't really worked. It wasn't able to connect a single contact with
its Facebook profile. In one case I checked more details: It seems that he
used another mail address in Facebook than I got from him via GMail. So in
GMail, I added this other mail adress to the contact in hope that Rapportive
could now connect it. But it still couldn't -- it only seemed to check the
mail address of the mail but not the other possible addresses of this contact.

What I always missed was some way to manually connect it (in a way of course
that it would remind/save that).

~~~
rahulvohra
Thanks for giving Rapportive a go! If you can, please stick with it: the
results will get better over the next 1-2 days. (We know we've got lots of
work to do on first user experience, and we're addressing that.)

We're also building features specifically to help spot email addresses
belonging to the same people, which would have really helped in this case.

------
julievetter
A way to manage FB from my chosen interface -- another stellar idea from
Rapportive. But before pushing the button I would like to know, if, as with
most things FB,there is a compromise of my privacy for the convenience?
Indicating the level to which FB and Gmail will share my contacts would be
helpful to have in the introductory information.It sounds like they will be
matched together?

I want to be very selective. Ideally all the client FB accounts I manage could
be tabbed through via Rapportive without any chance of the contacts getting
comingled.

Would be happy to pay for such business conveniences in a freemium model.

------
julievetter
Amazing, Rapportive has made an alliance between FB and Google. Before I try
it out, I would like to know how accessible my Gmail contacts become to FB,
because Gmail has a different set of contacts than my FB account. Any plans to
be able to post to FB pages? I wish Rapportive was on Kickstarter, where I can
afford to be an angel :)

~~~
rahulvohra
There's been a bit of discussion about this on our blog:
<http://blog.rapportive.com/40551428>

Does that help?

------
royrod
Great addition. Pretty seamless how you can comment right from the Rapportive
sidebar on people's FB postings.

------
Jberrebi
Glad to be a Rapportive Angel Investor too :-)

The linkedin integration was already Great! @KimaVentures

------
vej
Any plans, or existing ways for Rapportive to support Salesforce.com?

